# Here's Maui.................



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

(Maui on the left, Rio on the right)


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

What pretty puppers !!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh my, my.....I see mischief in those eyes!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I love these little guys, do they have homes to go to? What happened to them, why are they with you - I tried to find the story but did't manage, sorry!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hootie has some redhead competition there. What a couple of cute pups.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Marleys mummy said:


> I love these little guys, do they have homes to go to? What happened to them, why are they with you - I tried to find the story but did't manage, sorry!


The boys were going to be used at target practice.... The breeder turned them over to a broker who in turn gave them to our rescue. NO homes yet... They have been sick and at the vets for the last month...


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> The boys were going to be used at target practice.... The breeder turned them over to a broker who in turn gave them to our rescue. NO homes yet... They have been sick and at the vets for the last month...


Target practice? I hope that doesn't mean what I think it does. I love the name Maui, I got married down there. All of the dogs at my breeder have Hawaiian names because her parents live down there, I really like that as a theme.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

martinrt said:


> Target practice? I hope that doesn't mean what I think it does. I love the name Maui, I got married down there. All of the dogs at my breeder have Hawaiian names because her parents live down there, I really like that as a theme.


IT means what you think and not with BB guns....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaawwwwwwwwwww...that picture of the two of them just melts my heart! How could anyone...I can't even say it.......


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Cute and Cute! Better with Dirks than those idiots


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW - They both have a serious case of CUTE going on!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> IT means what you think and not with BB guns....


 OMG,i can believe i just sew this.Are people sick or what. I am so glad you rescue them .They are adorable.All in ears.Hugs and kisses for little dudes.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok am I being really stupid, thick, naive? DOes this mean someone had these puppies so they could shoot at them? Sorry for all the questions but the thought of this makes me feel so sick, I have never heard of such a thing happening before.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Marleys mummy said:


> Ok am I being really stupid, thick, naive? DOes this mean someone had these puppies so they could shoot at them? Sorry for all the questions but the thought of this makes me feel so sick, I have never heard of such a thing happening before.


Yes... That means they were going to shoot at the boys.....


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww they are so cute, I'm so glad you have them safe now.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Mary, all I can say is WOW !!!!! what gorgeous pups !!!! the last pic of them together is awesome, you can almost hear them talking to each other.

I hope the prats who wanted to use them for target pracice get thier just rewards, left to me they would wish they were never born


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Well those two are such lucky boys to have been rescued! They're such cute redheads too.

I'll have to give a point to the broker this time around... he did do the right thing by giving them up to the rescue. I guess there's a heart in there somewhere.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I really hope they find homes together. They've been through a lot.


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

That's just crazy. I can't even imagine using two little pups as target practice. Besides, I don't think two little guys like that would be great 'targets'. Is this shooting for the blind? A puppy isn't the fastest moving thing and they're definitely not evasive. It's like shooting fish in a barrel if you ask me. Whatever idiot needs to hone his shooting skills but shooting a puppy romping around should try to run from me with a shotgun in hand. Absolutely crazy!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I really hope they find homes together. They've been through a lot.


There not going to be adopted together.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I can't even discuss using dogs as target practice, it makes me vomit.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> There not going to be adopted together.


No? You don't want them to be or you have different people interested?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bogey's Mom said:


> No? You don't want them to be or you have different people interested?


We dont like adopting out litter mates together.... Noone has seen them.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I heart Maui. You always get the cutest lil red-headed boys and you know my thoughts on them. And do I see MUD/DIRT on that precious little nose?? LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMGoodness! What a beautiful puppy!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

They are abolutely cuties. Yea for Dirk's Fund and....the VOLUNTEERS.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm speechless and feeling sick
What are they being treated for at the vet ?
Thanks for making a difference


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

They're so cute I can't even stand it!!! Awww!!


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Too cute for words!! I can't believe anyone would want to use them as target practice. ugh... the nerve of some people!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ShadowsParents said:


> I heart Maui. You always get the cutest lil red-headed boys and you know my thoughts on them. And do I see MUD/DIRT on that precious little nose?? LOL


Yes, that would be some dirt/mud... There magnets to the hole that was dug.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Two more adorable pups with a wonderful change of luck when they found their way to Mary's house! Mary, you're a saint!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes you are!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

DaMama said:


> Two more adorable pups with a wonderful change of luck when they found their way to Mary's house! Mary, you're a saint!


More on the lines of NUTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!:crazy::crazy::crazy:: These boys are very dominate. Maui went after Maggie and they got into it and He wasnt backing down for nothing....:--dumbfounded:


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Aww, what an adorable little face!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maui*

So glad Maui was well enough to join you.

Maui and Rio are BEYOND ADORABLE.

Poor Maggie-I'm sure she will put him in his place!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwwwww I love them both. I'm so glad you got them away from their former "owners". I'd use them (their former owners) for targets. G.D. morons!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Poor Maggie-I'm sure she will put him in his place!!


They had to be pulled apart.... :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> More on the lines of NUTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!:crazy::crazy::crazy:


No argument here  So my Hollywood had a piece huh?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh boy! Sounds like it is best that they aren't going to the same homes.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

gooosh... if I didn't live so far away, I'd be seriously tempted to get Pudden a lil' red bro...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a couple of cutie pies!


----------



## ScoutsMom12 (Dec 31, 2008)

When I got scout I was down to scout and kamaha ( as in king kamahaha). I was born in Hawaii and liked the idea of a Hawaiian theme name


----------



## ScoutsMom12 (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh and Rio and Maui are both adoreable.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness they both have some major cuteness going on. I wish I could have another dog. My hubby loves the redheads so much. Bama is the littest golden we have had. Maui better quit going after Maggie or he might have to go to another home.............:yipee: Me Me Just kidding.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Those two are just too cute, glad you got them. Now Maui leave Maggie alone..LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Maui better quit going after Maggie or he might have to go to another home.............:yipee: Me Me Just kidding.


Hit that one on the head BeauShel


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Now Maui leave Maggie alone..


and Abbie, and Cruiser, and Hoots, and Rio.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maui just needs to chill..he has manage to piss everyone off in my house, including Cruiser and I have never seen Cruiser act this way.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like Maui needs a new set of rules.. Poor pup dosnt know how to act.. hopefully your crew can teach him.. 

They are both very cute  and I still dont quite get why anyone would want to use a dog for target practice.. what happen to beer cans on the fence??


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

those are seriously adorable puppies!!


----------



## bailsmom (Dec 1, 2008)

they are soooooo cute. i wish i could bring little maui home, my bailey would absolutely LOVE to have a brother to play with...now if only i could convince her daddy that it was a good idea...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maui and Rio*

Is there any update on Maui and Rio. We've been so busy with Smooch having TPLO surgery last Wednesday, I might have missed something.

THEY ARE SERIOUSLY ADORABLE!! How precious!!

WHOEVER adopts them will be SO LUCKY!!!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

What is the status on the pups? They're sure cute, I hope the treatment wasn't for anything serious (although it does look like Maui had his front legs shaved or something, what was that?).

I can't stand it that someone was going to shoot them both... I would seriously put someone like that in the emergency room.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

KatieandAngie said:


> What is the status on the pups? They're sure cute, I hope the treatment wasn't for anything serious (although it does look like Maui had his front legs shaved or something, what was that?).
> 
> I can't stand it that someone was going to shoot them both... I would seriously put someone like that in the emergency room.



There is a new thread started tonight about Maui and Rio.


----------

